# Very strong vignetting on sony nex 5r



## OndraSnow

Hi
I have a big problem with vignetting on my sony nex 5r. It is really diaturbing on photos and even more on videos. It is normal or is something wrong with camera?


----------



## Overread

What lens(es) are you using on the camera and can you show us any photos to give us an idea of what you're seeing


----------



## OndraSnow

Im using classic 18-55mm lens and i can show some photos tonight.


----------



## OndraSnow

There are some images. All are shooted at 18mm and f3,5. When im at shiny place, it isnt that bad, but when im in normal lighted indoor it is really bad.


----------



## Overread

Wide angle lenses tend to show more vignetting in general than telephoto but those results do seem rather extreme for the standard lens with the camera body. Are you sure that you've not enabled some in-camera editing feature that adds its own vignetting effect to photos?


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, that vignetting seems to be extreme.
Sony 18-55 NEX SEL1855 - Decent Zoom Lens for NEX?

Do you have a hood on that lens ?

Is Lens Comp: Shading turned off?


----------



## Derrel

VERY STRONG vignetting!!! Almost looks like the incorrect lens hood is being used.

Look at the Lens Comp: Shading camera menu setting mentioned above; if that is set to OFF, the light fall-off will be bad.


----------



## table1349

Derrel said:


> VERY STRONG vignetting!!! Almost looks like the incorrect lens hood is being used.
> 
> Look at the Lens Comp: Shading camera menu setting mentioned above; if that is set to OFF, the light fall-off will be bad.


I thought the same thing earlier and had thought about asking what aftermarket hood was on the lens.


----------



## fmw

I'm in line with the lens hood crowd.


----------



## The_Traveler

Is this only at 18 mm
is there lens hood or filter?


----------



## snowbear

Looks to be more prominent at upper left in the pics of the door.  Does this happen at all focal lengths?


----------



## OndraSnow

So this morning i figured out what was the problem. I had turned on some toy camera all the time . Because i have two aplications for filters (one is downloaded and one is there from the beginning). I checked only that downloaded app, but not that second app. Now i feel quite stupid :-D


----------



## otherprof

OndraSnow said:


> So this morning i figured out what was the problem. I had turned on some toy camera all the time . Because i have two aplications for filters (one is downloaded and one is there from the beginning). I checked only that downloaded app, but not that second app. Now i feel quite stupid :-D


There should be a thread called "I can't believe I did that!"  I think it would be hard to find people with nothing to contribute. I've awarded myself a "Photo Darwin Award" a few times.


----------



## Designer

OndraSnow said:


> So this morning i figured out what was the problem.


At least you came back to the thread and told us.  That is very considerate of you.  Thank you.


----------

